# Adrian & Siena College Baseball & Softball pics :)



## Captainsteve (Apr 27, 2008)

hey Alls this is my first time posting on these fine forums  as I just found it today 

Well it looks like this is the place too be huh  pretty Awesome sections in this place, I'm looking forward too learning more here

These are some pictures I took yesterday afternoon, I saw that my local colleges were having some home games,, soo I set out too try my Canon 40D on some Baseball/Softball games for the first time. Lighting was sunny and perfect  the first half of the shots were shot at 400ISO  then i switched up too 800ISO  too try too stop the ball some more,, I'll tell ya when I switch too that

I shot all in Raw and only post processed like 3 pictures   one picture I darken, one picture I used tone curve too brighten up and one picture I used alot of sharpening  which is the last picture you'll see I took      other than those three pictures  All I did was crop %95 of them.
The results you see are all Camera and lense on a perfect lighting day..  I took all these pictures starting at 1pm  in the span of 2 1/2 hours   all three fields were at two sites in my town cross town,, I had too get home too watch the Redwings beat up on the AV's which started at 3pm I was late by 1/2 hour no biggie hehe  but yeah wish I had more time shooting in these perfect conditions

The lense I used is the Canon 70-300 IS f4-5.6 
I'm loving my new camera.
All comments and Advice is welcome 

Cheers alls
Steve

ps if any of ya's likes Country concerts  well thats kind've my fulltime hobby,  follow my concert link in my signature, I shot %95 of those shows with the Canon S2 IS,, I hope too get my New 40D into more concerts  fingers crossed 

first stop
Siena heights college vs Rochester college
1.





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10  I said get back there!! lol




11




12




13




14




15




16




17




18




19




20




21




22




23




24




25




26




27




28




29




30




31




32




33




34




35




36




37




38




39




40




41




42




43




44




45




46




47




48  Adrain College vs Albion College




49




50




51




52




53




54




55


----------



## Captainsteve (Apr 27, 2008)

56




57




58




59




60




61




62




63




64




65




66




67  I switched too 800 ISO for the rest of these shots 




68




69




70




71




72




73




74




75




76




77  this was a homerun swing  it was this kids second home run of the day!




78




79




80




81




82  OUUTTT!  yep I have proof 




83




84




85




86




87




88




89. this is awesome the UMP yells OOOUUTTT  and everyone goes ooooooohhhhhhh  and yep i have the proof again haha
check it out great stretch and even snowconed it for effect hehe




90. time for womans fastpitch Adrian College vs Kalamazoo college




91




92




93




94




95




96




97




98




99




100




101




102




103




104




105




106




107




108




109




110




111




112




113  that dirt being blown up,, it was a tad windy 




114




115




116




117




118




119




120




121




122




123




124




125




126




127




128




129




130




131





That would be all
......the end.....

Cheers alls
Steve


----------



## johngpt (Apr 27, 2008)

Captainsteve, I'd like to ask how you felt about the 70-300 lens's autofocus speed. It looks like you were able to catch the action very nicely. Were there shots that you felt that the 70-300 didn't catch? And if so, proportionately, was it a significant amount?

Thanks,
John


----------



## 250Gimp (Apr 27, 2008)

Some nice shots in there, but waaay to many pics to comment on!!  (I actually skipped a bunch)


----------



## Captainsteve (Apr 27, 2008)

johngpt said:


> Captainsteve, I'd like to ask how you felt about the 70-300 lens's autofocus speed. It looks like you were able to catch the action very nicely. Were there shots that you felt that the 70-300 didn't catch? And if so, proportionately, was it a significant amount?
> 
> Thanks,
> John



John if you check out  pictures 27thru31  I left out  only one picture  that sequence cause it was out of focus, soo thats a pretty good keeper rate there I think..  yeah the lighting was perfect with a yellow shirt coming straight at me hehe  but seems like the Al Servo on the my 40D works great,,  I think the lense is plenty fast for the $500 brand new I paid for it like 6 years ago,, I've heard that too from other reviewers  on price for performance that this lense is a great deal.  I think it does ok John, but I really can't compare cause I've never tried   a higher priced faster lense yet

I plan on renting the Canon24-70IS F2.8 within a month here for a nighttime concert coming up  then I get a feel for what a quick lense works.

I took 175 photo's yesterday at these games and just posted 130  there were'nt too many out of focus    just soft at the 270 or 300mm  soo I did'nt post them,, or the pictures that the all points focussing i used focused in on the things I did'nt want in the picture..

Cheers John


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 29, 2008)

Way to many, screen the shots for the best of best, 25 or 30 image would still be on the side

  Never seen home plate with faux grass before


----------



## Captainsteve (Apr 29, 2008)

250Gimp said:


> Some nice shots in there, but waaay to many pics to comment on!!  (I actually skipped a bunch)





Jeff Canes said:


> Way to many, screen the shots for the best of best, 25 or 30 image would still be on the side
> 
> Never seen home plate with faux grass before



Thanks Guys, why I posted that many is well  when I look at pictures I don't like making people  click and close and click and close  just too see a picture I've always posted my pictures in a scroll down fashion   you can hit that scroller button and zoom right down a show or event huh?   where as constantly clicking a thumbnail  is very time consuming when your surfing the net...  soo IMO this is the quickest way too view all the pictures I wanted everyone too see

I pass this link onto the athletes soo they can see what I captured..  I Never get paid for any of my pictures  its just a free service too the subjects at hand

Plus   if I were another 40 D owner and the owner of that lense I used  I would want too see what that combo can do..   maybe thats just me but thats what I look for,, its examples of pictures of stuff I own or want too own.

and yeah Jeff me too with that astro turf completely on a baseball field  weird huh

Brand new stadium for this season for them


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Apr 29, 2008)

I have the 40D and the EF 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS USM lens, as well.  I haven't shot nearly as many photos with it in five months as you did in one afternoon.

The lens is less sharp than the EF 100 f/2.8 macro or the EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 IS, but at $540, it was a lot less expensive and a lot lighter and smaller than the EF 70-200 f/2.8 IS.  :lmao:

I posted a few shots from the EF 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS in this thread:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1221343#post1221343


----------



## johngpt (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info Captainsteve. I was very curious about the autospeed as I'll be outdoors, primarily in sunshine shooting football (soccer).

Currently I'm using my old Olympus E1, but I'd like to get a lens to use my 40D. This one looks promising.


Is this lens compatible with Canon's teleconvertors?


----------



## Captainsteve (May 2, 2008)

ahaha  only shot 175 that day  

Thanks for sharing your link below  very very sweet you have the same combo  thanks for speaking up.  yeah your pictures at 300mm  look about right    I've had this lense for 6 years  has'nt failed yet  like you said in your brief review it does seem a bit slow  but hey it works huh



JustAnEngineer said:


> I have the 40D and the EF 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS USM lens, as well.  I haven't shot nearly as many photos with it in five months as you did in one afternoon.
> 
> The lens is less sharp than the EF 100 f/2.8 macro or the EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 IS, but at $540, it was a lot less expensive and a lot lighter and smaller than the EF 70-200 f/2.8 IS.  :lmao:
> 
> ...


----------



## Captainsteve (May 2, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Wowzers!!!
> 
> That's alot of pics mate. Well done, way too many to comment on though.
> 
> ...



Why thank you  and haha on the audio   but I said in my review  I did all three of those games in a 2 1/2hr span haha   I had too get home too watch my redwings on TV   but yeah wanted too get out and test out the this lense on the speed of a baseball and softball  and Hot damn  works good enought for me

soo too answer your question  no Clue who won the games,,  I do love all sports and would have loved too stat  but I was on a testing mission this day


----------



## Captainsteve (May 2, 2008)

johngpt said:


> Thanks for the info Captainsteve. I was very curious about the autospeed as I'll be outdoors, primarily in sunshine shooting football (soccer).
> 
> Currently I'm using my old Olympus E1, but I'd like to get a lens to use my 40D. This one looks promising.
> 
> ...



Sweet  on you possible getting this lense, yeah I've used this lense on my old film Canon Elan 7E  and used it for ALMS sportscar racing and loved it   cannot wait too go again this year and get some car pics  

yeah post up your soccer pictures when you get em  fun fun with the cool gear huh


----------

